# Ethiopian maid/nanny salary



## Canlady

Hi everyone,
I'm new to Dubai. I interviewed an Ethiopian Nanny/Maid who's been working here for 5 years. She has a transferable visa. She demanded 2000 AED salary. Is this reasonable?


----------



## Gavtek

I would say so, yes.

Some people will tell you to barter her down to a quarter of that, but what she's asking for is fair and it'll mean she won't spend most of her time looking for another job while she's working for you.


----------



## AK47

I think that is unreasonable. 2K is high. I think that the minimum salary for an Ethiopian maid is AED800(Guide from the powers that be) so if you go around 50-70% of that figure I think it should be reasonable. You also need to take into account Maids Visa + deposit+ flight home + bonus+ food etc.....


----------



## Ogri750

What value do you place on the well being of your children?

These threads do get my hackles up, epsecially when there are replies suggesting that she should be paid a little over £100 per month.

No doubt people that only want to pay a maid/nanny that much are the same ones who did their upmost to negotiate a nice package for themselves. She is only doing the same.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Completely agree with Ogri and Gavtek, this is someone that is gonna live in your house, look after your kids and probably only have one day off a week. Ask yourself how much you would want to be paid to swap places?


----------



## AK47

Ogri750 said:


> What value do you place on the well being of your children?
> 
> These threads do get my hackles up, epsecially when there are replies suggesting that she should be paid a little over £100 per month.
> 
> No doubt people that only want to pay a maid/nanny that much are the same ones who did their upmost to negotiate a nice package for themselves. She is only doing the same.


Does this make sense to you? Or do you think its still exploitation. I have not taken into account the times you decide to give the maid extra compensation for doing a good job etc and and and....? 

Monthly	Yearly
Visa 5000 5000
Salary 1400 16800
Food 300 3600
Toiletries 200 2400
Flight Home 3650 3650
Bonus + 13 1400 1400
Yearly 32850
Total/month 2737.5


----------



## Gavtek

AK47 said:


> Does this make sense to you? Or do you think its still exploitation. I have not taken into account the times you decide to give the maid extra compensation for doing a good job etc and and and....?
> 
> Monthly	Yearly
> Visa 5000 5000
> Salary 1400 16800
> Food 300 3600
> Toiletries 200 2400
> Flight Home 3650 3650
> Bonus + 13 1400 1400
> Yearly 32850
> Total/month 2737.5


Assuming the maid works 12 hours a day, 6 days a week, that works out at 8.7 Dhs per hour. And she won't actually receive all of that of course. 200 Dhs a month on toiletries might be pushing it a bit too, and a FlyDubai flight to Addis Adaba only costs 1410 Dhs. 

Just pay her a bit more and make her life a bit less miserable.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Gavtek said:


> Assuming the maid works 12 hours a day, 6 days a week, that works out at 8.7 Dhs per hour. And she won't actually receive all of that of course. 200 Dhs a month on toiletries might be pushing it a bit too, and a FlyDubai flight to Addis Adaba only costs 1410 Dhs.
> 
> Just pay her a bit more and make her life a bit less miserable.




And she would be lucky if she only has to work 12 hours a day.

Live in maids are exploited in the fact that regardless of the hours they are told they will work they are always expected to be on call.

Pay her a decent salary for looking after your most valuable item.. your child.


----------



## MaidenScotland

AK47 said:


> Does this make sense to you? Or do you think its still exploitation. I have not taken into account the times you decide to give the maid extra compensation for doing a good job etc and and and....?
> 
> Monthly	Yearly
> Visa 5000 5000
> Salary 1400 16800
> Food 300 3600
> Toiletries 200 2400
> Flight Home 3650 3650
> Bonus + 13 1400 1400
> Yearly 32850
> Total/month 2737.5





Yes I think it is.. these maids work far harder than we would ever do for a fraction of the money.


----------



## rsinner

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I think it is.. these maids work far harder than we would ever do for a fraction of the money.


So their salary should be higher than ours?
I am not being flippant and if I ever get a maid full time they will definitely be paid higher than market (I already spend 2x-3x the price of full time maids on part time maids).

However, what is a fair salary? 5,000? 10,000? 20,000? This is still less than what a lot of expats earn. They would be taking care of my child who is priceless. They work harder than me.


----------



## MaidenScotland

rsinner said:


> So their salary should be higher than ours?
> I am not being flippant and if I ever get a maid full time they will definitely be paid higher than market (I already spend 2x-3x the price of full time maids on part time maids).
> 
> However, what is a fair salary? 5,000? 10,000? 20,000? This is still less than what a lot of expats earn. They would be taking care of my child who is priceless. They work harder than me.




I never said their salary should be higher..I said.... these maids work far harder than we would ever do for a fraction of the money.


----------



## MaidenScotland

We all know how unfair the wage structure is in the middle east.. the whiter your skin the higher your salary. The OP is Canadian so should be able to afford a decent salary for a maid.

thinking.. how little can I get away with paying is not a nice trait in any nationality.


----------



## Jynxgirl

After 2 and a half years, forever amazed that people think paying a maid as little as possible is ok.... 

How much does a live in maid cost at home? How much did you make at home? So you make at least the same amount as you did at home, but you think because there are no real laws requiring minimum wages of any decent sort, you should jump in on the bandwagon of taking advantage as much as possible.... Dubai is a prime example of why the 'trickle down' method will NEVER work anywhere. People will abuse human rights if at all possible for their own gain, even if just means one less 400 brunch for the husband and wife type of gain.......... AK47, are you a jumeirah jane on the woman expat site of dubai??????

OP... if you 'found' this person, I assume you actually went thru a vetting process to find someone who is a bit educated, can communicate with and appears to actually retain information. From the womans site, read the the non stop rant on maids, I highly suggest you to scoop the person up if they are worth it! Most pay as little as possible to anyone who will accept it, and there are a whole BUNCH of threads on the womans site complaining about the outcome of doing that. If you pay peanuts, you attract peanut workers...


----------



## AK47

Jynxgirl said:


> .......... AK47, are you a jumeirah jane on the woman expat site of dubai??????
> 
> ...


No I am a Jumeirah JOCK... My wife is the Jane. Why so hung up on the other site? The OP asked a question, I believe that I answered in my opinion like you have. She is prob sitting and laughing at all of this. When I came to Dubai 2 years ago I interviewed maids and maids were asking about AED2500 I am sure that will be reasonable for you however it did not suit my budget, we all different you see. Teaching assistants in some schools get paid under AED2K/month without housing.

A quick question for you, do you also champion fairness in terms of salaries with your colleges from the sub-continent at your workplace(if you work? if not this does not apply)?

The lowest minimum wage for domestic help is AED 600, I cant see how 2 and a half times of that is exploitation.


----------



## Jynxgirl

AK47 said:


> A quick question for you, do you also champion fairness in terms of salaries with your colleges from the sub-continent at your workplace(if you work? if not this does not apply)?


Of course I do... You really think my personality is such that I would keep my mouth shut in person??  Nope. My local friends tell me I am cruising for a bruising!

My question to you is that you dont champion fairness in equality of salaries when they are doing the same job as you? If I ever get to that point where I think my usa passport should get me 20k but the indian passport holder should get 12k and be happy because 'its more then they make at home'... then I have lost all sense of decency. 

What person is going to come here for 2000 a month and have a maid? That is ridiculous to even try to pull that one. People pay their maids 1000 dirhams because they can, not because they cant afford to pay 2000 most the time. 

And is because that site is overall ridiculous.... The 10% of normal woman are drowned out by 90% of jumeirah jane crazies.


----------



## AK47

Jynxgirl said:


> bruising!
> 
> crazies.


You lost me somewhere between bruising and crazies, however when I grow up I want to be like you. You win :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810

AK47 said:


> Does this make sense to you? Or do you think its still exploitation. I have not taken into account the times you decide to give the maid extra compensation for doing a good job etc and and and....?
> 
> Monthly	Yearly
> Visa 5000 5000
> Salary 1400 16800
> Food 300 3600
> Toiletries 200 2400
> Flight Home 3650 3650
> Bonus + 13 1400 1400
> Yearly 32850
> Total/month 2737.5


AK47, does your company factor in your visa charges too when they pay you your salary?

At the end of the day, your relationship with your housekeeper should be that of a professional employer/employee one. Do you get compensated each and every time you do a good job at work? If not, then your maid doesn't need to either and I bet you do not give her that extra tip like you mentioned anyway. If you pay her adequately, she will do a good job, not because she has to but because she wants to. The same principle applies to the general workforce.

Would you accept a company offering you a salary based on this calculaiton of your's? I think not! I bet your company does not include your visa fees and your annual air ticket as part of your monthly compensation. So it's a bit ridiculous for you to do so just to prove a point. It really doesn't make any sense. All you have managed to do is come across as an another pompous Western expat who earns 3 times more than what he is actually worth back home but thinks that he deserves it because he is White but the Ethiopian should make do with Dhs 800 because she is a "maid".


----------



## AK47

pamela0810 said:


> All you have managed to do is come across as an another pompous Western expat who earns 3 times more than what he is actually worth back home but thinks that he deserves it because he is White but the Ethiopian should make do with Dhs 800 because she is a "maid".


So my job is done here than. I'm not White for the record....


----------



## cami

it's really sad what dubai has done to some expats...

it's tricked those coming from the lower class into believing they are actually middle or upper class only because they are white and their first language is the lingua franca here.

it's convinced some others that the mere mentioning of the letters u, k, s, a, or e should send everyone around them on their knees automatically, probably thanking God the expatriate force who would otherwise be on the breadline in ther not-developed-anymore home countries have decided to grace dubai with their presence.

it's turned many, married women especially, into homemakers who cannot possibly live nowadays without a host of nannies, maids, drivers, cleaners, gardeners, salon assistants while back home they never dreamed of ever doing their nails or going to spas on a weekly basis, and taking care of the kids would be joined resposibility in the family if the father is still around or sober. 

it's also sad how many western expats have adopted the system of casts and servitude traditionally kept in the middle east for decades if not centuries because they absolutely love the benefits they are offered, but they keep condemning lack of human rights and violation of individual freedoms.

who would clean your home, wash your clothes, talk with and take care of your children, cook for your family, wash your car, tickle your toes if the "domestic help" one day remember they are not temporary slaves?

scary thought, eh...


----------



## pamela0810

AK47 said:


> So my job is done here than. I'm not White for the record....


It doesn't matter what the colour of your skin is really. Your passport is quite enough to get you a salary that's at least 3 times more than what you would get paid back home. That to me is unfair in the exact same way it is to pay an Ethiopian maid Dhs 800 a month for putting in more than 12 hours of work each day.


----------



## MaidenScotland

cami said:


> it's really sad what dubai has done to some expats...
> 
> it's tricked those coming from the lower class into believing they are actually middle or upper class only because they are white and their first language is the lingua franca here.
> 
> it's convinced some others that the mere mentioning of the letters u, k, s, a, or e should send everyone around them on their knees automatically, probably thanking God the expatriate force who would otherwise be on the breadline in ther not-developed-anymore home countries have decided to grace dubai with their presence.
> 
> it's turned many, married women especially, into homemakers who cannot possibly live nowadays without a host of nannies, maids, drivers, cleaners, gardeners, salon assistants while back home they never dreamed of ever doing their nails or going to spas on a weekly basis, and taking care of the kids would be joined resposibility in the family if the father is still around or sober.
> 
> it's also sad how many western expats have adopted the system of casts and servitude traditionally kept in the middle east for decades if not centuries because they absolutely love the benefits they are offered, but they keep condemning lack of human rights and violation of individual freedoms.
> 
> who would clean your home, wash your clothes, talk with and take care of your children, cook for your family, wash your car, tickle your toes if the "domestic help" one day remember they are not temporary slaves?
> 
> scary thought, eh...




I agree with everything you have said and in the past have been quite vocal about people who couldn't afford a Mrs Scrubit for a few hours back home come out here and think they are princesses.

Maids, domestics, etc have it hard as they generally send all or most of their money home, they don't see their family for years and yet expats want to pay them as little as possible.

I would rather have the warm glow that being fair and just to staff gives me to having a bit more money in the bank

I have had live in staff for years and four of my old maids now live in USA and each one keeps in touch with me to this day. I know they don't tell friends family what a horror of a job they had when working for me.


----------



## AK47

pamela0810 said:


> It doesn't matter what the colour of your skin is really. Your passport is quite enough to get you a salary that's at least 3 times more than what you would get paid back home. That to me is unfair in the exact same way it is to pay an Ethiopian maid Dhs 800 a month for putting in more than 12 hours of work each day.


Well this clearly does not apply to me or anyone in my office. I work for a South African owned company and the salary is based on the level of the position and not color of skin/passport or anything else. 
I maintain my stance of paying 50-70% more on the minimum wage(guide from the UAE) is not exploitation, I don't know where you are getting AED800 from really now. Also there is a lot of mention of 12 Hours, where did this come from? 
I also don't need to mention or justify to you or anyone for that matter how much "extra" the maid receives. Gosh this is turning out to be like the "OTHER" forum :focus:


----------



## Ogri750

AK47 said:


> Well this clearly does not apply to me or anyone in my office. I work for a South African owned company and *the salary is based on the level of the position and not color of skin/passport* or anything else.
> I maintain my stance of paying 50-70% more on the minimum wage(guide from the UAE) is not exploitation, I don't know where you are getting AED800 from really now. Also there is a lot of mention of 12 Hours, where did this come from?
> I also don't need to mention or justify to you or anyone for that matter how much "extra" the maid receives. Gosh this is turning out to be like the "OTHER" forum :focus:


Not on topic I know, but if you truly believe that is the case in Dubai, you are sadly mistaken.

Anyhow, back to topic :focus:


----------



## Zackr

Anyone with a link on a maid agency in dubai. Only genuine ones please. Or can I 'import' my own help.
Is it very expensive


----------



## AK47

Ogri750 said:


> Not on topic I know, but if you truly believe that is the case in Dubai, you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> Anyhow, back to topic :focus:




I said that it did not apply to , I made no mention of Dubai as a whole. Take the time to read the message, and I know that this is not the case in Dubai, that is why I asked Jinx the question....


----------



## ccr

pamela0810 said:


> ...I bet your company does not* include your visa fees and your annual air ticket *as part of your monthly compensation...


Going off on a tangent... 

In my industry (oil and gas), the TOTAL cost of placing an expat is including visa fees and annual air ticket, plus plus plus plus plus...

The average ranges from US$200,000 to US$400,000 per year (depending on position and family) for the typical expat when all considered. More for higher positions.

Rule of thumb for justification is getting minimum 2 or 3 times the "value" in return for each ex-pat.

:focus:


----------



## Whatever!

This is just so wrong, even the fact that 'Ethiopian' was mentioned in the question by the poster. Honestly, why didn’t you just ask about maid salary without mentioning Ethiopian? Was that necessary?

As for AK47, I think we now all know how much you value your maids…


----------



## AK47

Whatever...Whatever....


----------



## bubble_boy

pamela0810 said:


> Your passport is quite enough to get you a salary that's at least 3 times more than what you would get paid back home.


Hyperbole. Or have I missed the memo?


----------



## ccr

bubble_boy said:


> Hyperbole. Or have I missed the memo?


I think it was meant as the total package (including benefits such as housing, car, utilities, private school, no/less income tax, etc + etc) and not just take-home pay.


----------



## xchaos777

You know, I have thought allot about this "inequality" of hiring practices here. The question begs an answer...why would one person pay X times more for a job to be done when someone who is just as qualified and willing for that much less?

For example, I have recently been contemplating hiring for an Office Manager position. I have many options for qualified, degreed, professionals...with experience and good language skills for what I would consider an amazing low compensation package. How is it that I can justify paying someone, for the same job, against numerous qualified people, even 50% of what I would expect to pay in the EU or even the US? It makes no sense for me to do that...and worse still...it is a very poor business decision on my part. I have MANY that are wanting 30% of what I would pay in the US...and this is what they are telling ME they want...I have not stated a compensation package at all.

The fact of the matter is, they need jobs. They know how to live on that, are used to that situation, and are CONTENT with that amount.

Now, for me, I haven't been able to bring myself to hire for that amount yet. It seems far to low. But, I am doing my company owners a disservice if I pay more than the market demands. For now, I have just not hired at all. Even that puts me in a moral dilemma...not hiring takes a needed job off the market that someone needs, hiring at market value for DUBAI seems like it is immoral. What to do??

If I was the OP...and the amount that the person I wanted was within my budget...I would not haggle for even 1000 AED reduction monthly. It is a small price to pay really. Would I pay 5000 vs. 2500? No...but I would not take someone asking for 2500 and drive them down to 1800 or 1500...if I was concerned about that 700-1000 AED a month, I shouldn't be looking for a maid.



Yes, I understand the points of comparison to the western world, etc.


----------



## rsinner

xchaos777 said:


> If I was the OP...and the amount that the person I wanted was within my budget...I would not haggle for even 1000 AED reduction monthly. It is a small price to pay really. Would I pay 5000 vs. 2500? No...but I would not take someone asking for 2500 and drive them down to 1800 or 1500...if I was concerned about that 700-1000 AED a month, I shouldn't be looking for a maid.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## someone987

i would say no, you must go have a look at many labour agencies in Dubai and Sharjah and i would recommend felipino nanny is the best for taking care of babies. good luck with that ;-)


----------



## XDoodlebugger

The minimum wage in Ethiopia is about $20 a month in the banking and public sector. AED2500 is about US$680 or about 34 times what she would be making in Ethiopia if she could find a job.

Any western expat here getting 34 times what you were making back home?


----------



## Toon

xchaos777 said:


> You know, I have thought allot about this "inequality" of hiring practices here. The question begs an answer...why would one person pay X times more for a job to be done when someone who is just as qualified and willing for that much less?
> 
> For example, I have recently been contemplating hiring for an Office Manager position. I have many options for qualified, degreed, professionals...with experience and good language skills for what I would consider an amazing low compensation package. How is it that I can justify paying someone, for the same job, against numerous qualified people, even 50% of what I would expect to pay in the EU or even the US? It makes no sense for me to do that...and worse still...it is a very poor business decision on my part. I have MANY that are wanting 30% of what I would pay in the US...and this is what they are telling ME they want...I have not stated a compensation package at all.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, they need jobs. They know how to live on that, are used to that situation, and are CONTENT with that amount.
> 
> Now, for me, I haven't been able to bring myself to hire for that amount yet. It seems far to low. But, I am doing my company owners a disservice if I pay more than the market demands. For now, I have just not hired at all. Even that puts me in a moral dilemma...not hiring takes a needed job off the market that someone needs, hiring at market value for DUBAI seems like it is immoral. What to do??
> 
> If I was the OP...and the amount that the person I wanted was within my budget...I would not haggle for even 1000 AED reduction monthly. It is a small price to pay really. Would I pay 5000 vs. 2500? No...but I would not take someone asking for 2500 and drive them down to 1800 or 1500...if I was concerned about that 700-1000 AED a month, I shouldn't be looking for a maid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I understand the points of comparison to the western world, etc.


Your last line says it all. The point is that in so called "poor" countries people who make AED2000/month are classed as rich, let's face it they have no real expense (Maids (god I hate that word), I mean).

So it's folly thinking that western ways and salary can be compared, they can't. Why pay someone much more than they request? It doesn't make sense. 

However to use your analogy, a house in India/Philippines is a lot less than one in Europe/USA.


----------



## Solberg

XDoodlebugger said:


> The minimum wage in Ethiopia is about $20 a month in the banking and public sector. AED2500 is about US$680 or about 34 times what she would be making in Ethiopia if she could find a job.
> 
> Any western expat here getting 34 times what you were making back home?


What do you think the average living cost is in UAE compared to Ethiopia? Some people...


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Solberg said:


> What do you think the average living cost is in UAE compared to Ethiopia? Some people...


Not sure, are you saying it's 34 times as expensive in Dubai?


----------



## pamela0810

XDoodlebugger said:


> Not sure, are you saying it's 34 times as expensive in Dubai?


I think you got this the other way around. He's trying to make a point that the average living cost in Dubai is much higher than Ethiopia.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

pamela0810 said:


> I think you got this the other way around. He's trying to make a point that the average living cost in Dubai is much higher than Ethiopia.


My sentence structure was awkward, but correct. I was asking if the poster thinks it is 34 times as expensive in Dubai compared to Ethiopia.


----------



## Gavtek

XDoodlebugger said:


> My sentence structure was awkward, but correct. I was asking if the poster thinks it is 34 times as expensive in Dubai compared to Ethiopia.


It's probably not a kick in the arse away from it.


----------



## Ogri750

*"Hello I'm an expat"*

_"What's an expat?"_

*"Oh that's easy. I have moved to live and work in another country"*

_"What's it like?"_

*"Oh it's great. I get paid a good wage because I am western, and it means I get to screw over loads of people because they are from Asia or Africa. Means I have more money for another brunch or a fake handbag for the wife from Karama"*


----------



## rsinner

but don't the maids get accommodation, food, generally telephone expenses, and some knick knacks apart from the salary? So doesn't really matter if Dubai is 34x or a bazillion times more expensive than Ethiopia.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Why should maids only earn the minimum wage?? 
Should they not also get a package for being away from home?


The minimum wage in Egypt is 700LE.. no Filipina would work for that and rightly so.
They have left their home, their family, their country..to try and earn some money for their family back home. They work hard and deserve a decent wage. If someone asks for a certain amount and you can afford it why not pay it?


----------



## MaidenScotland

rsinner said:


> but don't the maids get accommodation, food, generally telephone expenses, and some knick knacks apart from the salary? So doesn't really matter if Dubai is 34x or a bazillion times more expensive than Ethiopia.




Yes if they live in... and then of course they are on call 24/7


----------



## rsinner

MaidenScotland said:


> If someone asks for a certain amount and you can afford it why not pay it?


And I totally agree. If someone is asking 2.5K, I don't see any harm in paying that amount, being nice to the maid, giving her a day a week off, not having her on call 24x7, and then having a clear conscience. 
I am yet to hear from others though what the "right" salary is, if 2-3K is too low.


----------



## AK47

Forgot to add HEADACHE money to my calculation


----------



## MaidenScotland

XDoodlebugger said:


> The minimum wage in Ethiopia is about $20 a month in the banking and public sector. AED2500 is about US$680 or about 34 times what she would be making in Ethiopia if she could find a job.
> 
> Any western expat here getting 34 times what you were making back home?




I earn way more than 34 times the minimum wage in the UK...


----------



## Jynxgirl

This thread makes me sad about humanity.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jynxgirl said:


> This thread makes me sad about humanity.




Compassion seems to be a rare trait at times


----------



## XDoodlebugger

MaidenScotland said:


> I earn way more than 34 times the minimum wage in the UK...


You earn over $300 an hour working in Egypt? Good for you! And you are OK with only paying a made in one month what you would earn in a couple of hours?


----------



## MaidenScotland

XDoodlebugger said:


> You earn over $300 an hour working in Egypt? Good for you! And you are OK with only paying a made in one month what you would earn in a couple of hours?






I am all for paying a maid a decent salary.. no minimum wage from me..


----------



## MaidenScotland

and we are talking about salary not per hour..


jeez if your earning good money and need a maid then pay her a good salary too... it will help her and you will feel good about it


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Ogri750 said:


> I get paid a good wage because I am western, and it means I get to screw over loads of people because they are from Asia or Africa. [/B]


I personally get paid a good wage because of my knowledge of business management, products and the market and the friend I have with the most wealth accumilated is from India because of the same thing. Nothing to do with either of our skin colors.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Very rare in Dubai so it seems.... 

Lack of common sense is all quite rare as well.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

MaidenScotland said:


> and we are talking about salary not per hour..
> 
> 
> jeez if your earning good money and need a maid then pay her a good salary too... it will help her and you will feel good about it


Who says I would not? I was simply pointing out what a fantastic opportunity this salary would be for a maid from Etheopia.

On the other side of things though if people that are not familiar with the prevailing wage overpay for service, wage inflation will set in and people like this maid will be pushed aside in favor of people with better qualifications.


----------



## Solberg

XDoodlebugger said:


> Not sure, are you saying it's 34 times as expensive in Dubai?


While it's hard to find the exact numbers, a quick rummage around cost of living ranking tables make it clear that Addis Ababa (the capital of Ethiopia) is one of the cheapest cities to live in Africa, while the UAE is the most expensive place to live in the Middle East. So yes, I wouldn't be at all surprised if Dubai is 34 or even 50 times more expensive to live in than say Addis.

That's besides the point, tho. The point being that people who don't want to pay nannies a decent wage are scum. There, I said it.


----------



## AK47

So what is the number than? What should a Maid/Helper/Nanny whatever you want to call it earn in Dubai? How much is decent? Everyone is jumping on how low they get paid, but there is no number specified. So please forget nationality, place of origin or anything else. lets work on this, Help with 1-2 years experience = XXXX, Help 2-4 years = Help with 4 and above = XXXX. 
This will give us all a good ball park of what is "acceptable" we all already know the minimum wage, let us find the Average Decent "Expat" Wage


----------



## Gavtek

AK47 said:


> So what is the number than? What should a Maid/Helper/Nanny whatever you want to call it earn in Dubai? How much is decent? Everyone is jumping on how low they get paid, but there is no number specified. So please forget nationality, place of origin or anything else. lets work on this, Help with 1-2 years experience = XXXX, Help 2-4 years = Help with 4 and above = XXXX.
> This will give us all a good ball park of what is "acceptable" we all already know the minimum wage, let us find the Average Decent "Expat" Wage


2000 Dhs as per the OP.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Solberg said:


> While it's hard to find the exact numbers, a quick rummage around cost of living ranking tables make it clear that Addis Ababa (the capital of Ethiopia) is one of the cheapest cities to live in Africa, while the UAE is the most expensive place to live in the Middle East. So yes, I wouldn't be at all surprised if Dubai is 34 or even 50 times more expensive to live in than say Addis.
> 
> That's besides the point, tho. The point being that people who don't want to pay nannies a decent wage are scum. There, I said it.


Great emotional response but I do not think your "50 times" as expensive to live in Dubai is factual. Looking at a cost of living index the UAE it is not that much more expensive to live than the US, especially if you leave rent aside. I was looking at rent/food costs in Ethiopia and they were about the same/slightly lower as the US outside of larger cities.

I have not had a live in maid for 20 years and it was in Thailand but am assuming that a live in maid in the UAE would not have rent and you would also provide the food, is this not the case?


----------



## sophiesarah

Everything else aside, I have been reading this forum, as I'm thinking about applying for a job in Abu Dhabi. I have two small children and would be very interested in a maid instead of using a nursery. To have an au pair in Australia (usually international students having a break from study) I'd pay about $200/week AUD, so to translate to the monthly salary I'd say about 3000 UAD/ month. At least for me personally, that's what I'd budget.


----------



## Jynxgirl

People live here... not in ethiopia, not in india, not in phillipines... 

They have to send money back to THERE. 

Not live there. 

Why do we as westerners think we are special that we should have a good life here, but will marginalize the lives of so many by saying "Its better then back home" for them. I just can not understand this mentality. I am fine to a point with my arabic friends, or even indians or africans mentality being like this because this is how they live, where they are from, how the system works........................... 

But I like to think that those of us from 'westernized' countries, those that are educated about basic humanity and equal rights, lived in a place where (in theory, I know it doesnt always work this way) people even on the lower tier, get to have a moderatly comfortable life, understand that just because someone is a maid, they shouldnt have to live on next to nothing and be locked up, unable to do anything in life but go to work, sleep, and in the little extra time they have, stare out at others wishing how wonderful it would be to go have a dinner amongst 'friends' around the fountain mall.Would it not be appalling to pay somoene next to nothing in your home country, which thus would allow them to do nothing at all in life but send money home, and live years and years like this.... ?? 

I will never grow used to the dubai 'lifestyle' though... Sorry to go on a rant. 

Pay what one can afford to pay but keep in mind that they are LIVING here too...


----------



## Solberg

XDoodlebugger said:


> Looking at a cost of living index the UAE it is not that much more expensive to live than the US, especially if you leave rent aside. I was looking at rent/food costs in Ethiopia and they were about the same/slightly lower as the US outside of larger cities.


Nothing personal, but unless you can point me to a source I have a very hard time believing that.

Let's look at some (flawed, but still useful) indicators.

Gross domestic product at purchasing power parity per capita (which takes into account cost of living as well as inflation) in 2011 was

- for the whole USA: $48,147
- for Ethiopia: $1,092

The poorest state in the US is Mississippi. Average GSP (Gross State Product) per capita in 2010 (not at purchasing power parity, but still a useful indicator), was $32,967.

There are counties where the median income is much much lower than that, but they are hardly representative of the US outside the big cities.


So, about those sources..

(mine were Wikipedia, which again take their info from IMF, CIA Factbook and others).


----------



## cami

if nationality or race or age doesn't matter, as the op rephrased the question below, i was wondering, would the op's wife do the maid's/nanny's/helper's job for 2,000 aed a month?

after all, it's about her kids, home, and food, isn't it?.....

so i'd say, pay the woman applying for this position the same money you would agree to give your wife, on top of everything you are offering her (if...).


----------



## MaidenScotland

XDoodlebugger said:


> Great emotional response but I do not think your "50 times" as expensive to live in Dubai is factual. Looking at a cost of living index the UAE it is not that much more expensive to live than the US, especially if you leave rent aside. I was looking at rent/food costs in Ethiopia and they were about the same/slightly lower as the US outside of larger cities.
> 
> I have not had a live in maid for 20 years and it was in Thailand but am assuming that a live in maid in the UAE would not have rent and you would also provide the food, is this not the case?




yes room and board would be provided for live in..but for that you are on call 24/7.
You may also have a knock on your bedroom door for extra activities..

These women/men are doing exactly what we are doing.. trying to earn money to make a better life for their family.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Take Saudi out and just put ME in

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbttpes6IzI&feature=relmfu
JESSICA: SAUDI SLAVE 1 of 5 - YouTube


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just found this one based in Dubai... 


Nightmare in Dreamland - housemaides in Dubai - YouTube


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Solberg said:


> Nothing personal, but unless you can point me to a source I have a very hard time believing that.
> 
> Let's look at some (flawed, but still useful) indicators.
> 
> Gross domestic product at purchasing power parity per capita (which takes into account cost of living as well as inflation) in 2011 was
> 
> - for the whole USA: $48,147
> - for Ethiopia: $1,092
> 
> The poorest state in the US is Mississippi. Average GSP (Gross State Product) per capita in 2010 (not at purchasing power parity, but still a useful indicator), was $32,967.
> 
> There are counties where the median income is much much lower than that, but they are hardly representative of the US outside the big cities.
> 
> So, about those sources..
> 
> (mine were Wikipedia, which again take their info from IMF, CIA Factbook and others).


I was using this source for prices in Ethiopia:

http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/city_result.jsp?country=Ethiopia&city=Addis+Ababa

Fairly similar to Indianapolis Indiana.

And your point actually makes mine, with room and board paid the salaries being discussed are quite the opportunity for someone from that country. (assuming we will actually not put this person through the abuse others are pointing out. I certainly did not and would not subject a person to this treatment. But that also doesn't mean I would pay above prevailing wage)


----------



## AK47

cami said:


> .
> so i'd say, pay the woman applying for this position the same money you would agree to give your wife, on top of everything you are offering her (if...).


Thats what the headache money is for.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

AK47 said:


> Thats what the headache money is for.


I would have the headache if I would have offered to give my wife the money we would save by letting the maid go!:boxing:


----------



## pamela0810

XDoodlebugger said:


> I would have the headache if I would have offered to give my wife the money we would save by letting the maid go!:boxing:


Quite honestly, IF your wife is a stay at home mom, then this really is her job. So stating the obvious shouldn't be cause of a headache. 

I don't think housewives in any of the Western countries hire maids to take care of their house and kids while they go out for coffees, lunches, manicures, pedicures, casual strolls in the malls, etc etc etc. Yet, that is all that these women in Dubai seem to be doing. Get the Indian or Filipino lady to watch your kids while you pamper yourself because "you deserve it" for just being a mother! Blah!


----------



## cami

XDoodlebugger said:


> I would have the headache if I would have offered to give my wife the money we would save by letting the maid go!:boxing:


seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee? she's doing it all for free just 'cause she said "i do" or whatever you guys say in your culture 

and, of course, she's doing it 'cause she loves it 

the man who does not recognize and reward the full time job a woman has to do at home should try doing it too. 

then he should ask himself how much it is worth if he wants someone else to do it.


----------



## AK47

pamela0810 said:


> Quite honestly, IF your wife is a stay at home mom, then this really is her job. So stating the obvious shouldn't be cause of a headache.


Are you talking about cleaning the house or ensuring she does not have a headache?


----------



## indoMLA

Solberg said:


> Nothing personal, but unless you can point me to a source I have a very hard time believing that.
> 
> Let's look at some (flawed, but still useful) indicators.
> 
> Gross domestic product at purchasing power parity per capita (which takes into account cost of living as well as inflation) in 2011 was
> 
> - for the whole USA: $48,147
> - for Ethiopia: $1,092
> 
> The poorest state in the US is Mississippi. Average GSP (Gross State Product) per capita in 2010 (not at purchasing power parity, but still a useful indicator), was $32,967.
> 
> There are counties where the median income is much much lower than that, but they are hardly representative of the US outside the big cities.
> 
> 
> So, about those sources..
> 
> (mine were Wikipedia, which again take their info from IMF, CIA Factbook and others).


Do a search for Cost of Living standards and a number of sites will compare various cities in the US to Dubai. From my calculations (using various sites), experience, etc. when all things are considered Dubai is cheaper to live in than NY and about the same as Houston. Now if you compare Abu Dhabi to these cities, that is the only city in the UAE which is more expensive to live in than any US city. 

All comparisons won't matter since it all depends on the way a person lives and what amenities he/she can do with/without.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

cami said:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee? she's doing it all for free just 'cause she said "i do" or whatever you guys say in your culture
> 
> and, of course, she's doing it 'cause she loves it
> 
> the man who does not recognize and reward the full time job a woman has to do at home should try doing it too.
> 
> then he should ask himself how much it is worth if he wants someone else to do it.


I was married to someone not from the US who hired a maid after we had our first child, we were living in Thailand. It was cheap and I was OK with it as I got to spend more time with the wife and child when I was home from work and it gave my wife companionship while I was gone (I was on a break rotation schedule). Being from the US I didn't think it should be necessary but who was I to judge another societies customs? 

When we moved to the States my wife was actually shocked I would help out around the house (hey, no more maid, the least I could do was laundry, dishes and vacuum, right?).

Now I have a 3000 sq ft house and I'm single that my daughter helps with occasionally but basically I'm on my own, REALLY looking forward to moving to Dubai this week and having a maid again! :clap2:


----------



## Guest

*Quite honestly, IF your wife is a stay at home mom, then this really is her job. So stating the obvious shouldn't be cause of a headache. *

I dont quite agree with this just because someone is a stay at home mom cooking cleaning washing is not really her job ...(some do it because they cannot afford a maid or its there choice not to have a maid) superwoman only exist in movies but if you can afford one why would you want to do all of it looking after a child is a full time responsibility in it self as they do require constant attention .


*I don't think housewives in any of the Western countries hire maids to take care of their house and kids while they go out for coffees, lunches, manicures, pedicures, casual strolls in the malls, etc etc etc*. 

only because its quite expensive to keep a nanny/maid there other wise that would be the way of life there too also back home you are surrounded by family who are always there to help you out when you do need to go get a manicure /pedicure/coffee/lunches etc..etc...


*Get the Indian or Filipino lady to watch your kids while you pamper yourself because "you deserve it" for just being a mother! Blah!*

by getting a filipino or an indian lady you are creating jobs for them coz that is why they are in dubai to do work .if all of the wives decided not to have maids at all ,All of the thousands filipino and indian ladies here to do housework will be without jobs .

so in the process of looking after ourselves we are creating thousands of jobs for other people 

besides you dont want your hubby to come home and you are still in the nightdress that you were wearing when he left this morning because you were so over whelmed with all the cooking /cleaning/washing/and looking after your child that you did not have a moment for your self followed by the old age excuse of a headache

so i say 3 cheers to all the maids who make our lives easier and
Having said that i personally would pay my maid a very good salary that would keep her happy anywhere between 2000 - 3000 plus accommodation and ticket home because for all the time that i am unavailable i dont want an unhappy person looking after my child.


----------



## Guest

pamela0810 said:


> Quite honestly, IF your wife is a stay at home mom, then this really is her job. So stating the obvious shouldn't be cause of a headache.
> 
> I don't think housewives in any of the Western countries hire maids to take care of their house and kids while they go out for coffees, lunches, manicures, pedicures, casual strolls in the malls, etc etc etc. Yet, that is all that these women in Dubai seem to be doing. Get the Indian or Filipino lady to watch your kids while you pamper yourself because "you deserve it" for just being a mother! Blah!



*Quite honestly, IF your wife is a stay at home mom, then this really is her job. So stating the obvious shouldn't be cause of a headache. 
*
I dont quite agree with this just because someone is a stay at home mom cooking cleaning washing is not really her job ...(some do it because they cannot afford a maid or its there choice not to have a maid) superwoman only exist in movies but if you can afford one why would you want to do all of it looking after a child is a full time responsibility in it self as they do require constant attention .


*I don't think housewives in any of the Western countries hire maids to take care of their house and kids while they go out for coffees, lunches, manicures, pedicures, casual strolls in the malls, etc etc etc. *

only because its quite expensive to keep a nanny/maid there other wise that would be the way of life there too also back home you are surrounded by family who are always there to help you out when you do need to go get a manicure /pedicure/coffee/lunches etc..etc...


*Get the Indian or Filipino lady to watch your kids while you pamper yourself because "you deserve it" for just being a mother! Blah!*

by getting a filipino or an indian lady you are creating jobs for them coz that is why they are in dubai to do work .if all of the wives decided not to have maids at all ,All of the thousands filipino and indian ladies here to do housework will be without jobs .

so in the process of looking after ourselves we are creating thousands of jobs for other people 

besides you dont want your hubby to come home and you are still in the nightdress that you were wearing when he left this morning because you were so over whelmed with all the cooking /cleaning/washing/and looking after your child that you did not have a moment for your self followed by the old age excuse of a headache

so i say 3 cheers to all the maids who make our lives easier and
Having said that i personally would pay my maid a very good salary that would keep her happy anywhere between 2000 - 3000 plus accommodation and ticket home because for all the time that i am unavailable i dont want an unhappy person looking after my child.


----------



## TheKos

pamela0810 said:


> Quite honestly, IF your wife is a stay at home mom, then this really is her job. So stating the obvious shouldn't be cause of a headache.
> 
> I don't think housewives in any of the Western countries hire maids to take care of their house and kids while they go out for coffees, lunches, manicures, pedicures, casual strolls in the malls, etc etc etc. Yet, that is all that these women in Dubai seem to be doing. Get the Indian or Filipino lady to watch your kids while you pamper yourself because "you deserve it" for just being a mother! Blah!


LOVE YOUR B4LLS for shoot'in straight GF!!!


----------



## pamela0810

zana said:


> I dont quite agree with this just because someone is a stay at home mom cooking cleaning washing is not really her job ...(some do it because they cannot afford a maid or its there choice not to have a maid) superwoman only exist in movies but if you can afford one why would you want to do all of it *looking after a child is a full time responsibility in it self as they do require constant attention .*
> 
> so i say 3 cheers to all the maids who make our lives easier and
> Having said that i personally would pay my maid a very good salary that would keep her happy anywhere between 2000 - 3000 plus accommodation and ticket home because *for all the time that i am unavailable i dont want an unhappy person looking after my child.*


Took out all the jargon in between but what you're basically saying is that taking care of your child is a full time responsibility and it is your maid who is actually doing the job of being that child's mom while you're unavailable?

Don't mean to single you out (beause I'm quite sure that you are one of those stay at home Dubai moms) but in the last 5 years that I have been a mother, I have yet to drive into my neighbourhood from work and see a mother playing with her child in the park. It's always the maids and I know for a fact that these mothers do not have jobs. I highly doubt that they're in the kitchen preparing dinner for the family or getting dolled up for the husband. 

As usual, it boils down to the expats moving to Dubai and getting so blinded by the money and flashy lifestyle thrown at them, that they find ways to justify pretty much everything that their conscience wouldn't otherwise allow.

Oh and Superwoman does exist. I know plenty of mothers who have good jobs, take care of their kids and husbands and manage to maintain a decent level of sanity while doing it all. Heck, my mother was a Superwoman!


----------



## toothdr

Felt really weird reading this whole thread. To all the people who are creating jobs for the maids/nannies congratulations to all of you. But please don't quote GDP figures etc as your not sustaining the whole nation. So what if you pay them higher than what they may earn in their own country. They are looking after your flesh and blood. I'm sure when your searching for a nursery in your own country you try and choose the best one for your child even though it may cost a little bit more. So think of it like that only this time round your nanny/maid is going to be your child's carer. I am saying this as I have a 22 month old and would want the best for my child.


----------



## cami

XDoodlebugger said:


> Now I have a 3000 sq ft house and I'm single that my daughter helps with occasionally but basically I'm on my own, REALLY looking forward to moving to Dubai this week and having a maid again! :clap2:


why people would need all that space if they don't have a large family is beyond my understanding, but hey, everyone is free to squander money any way they want...

if you can't clean your living space by yourself and will leave it to a person who doesn't give a flying f%^& if the bathroom(s) and the kitchen are disinfected properly, your laundry is done with that of the whole neighbourhood in one wash, and the dust builds up in places where no maid looks because the owner doesn't look... then get a maid.


----------



## Guest

Hey i am not trying to do any bashing here merely giving my opinion...i think you misunderstood what i said.

QUOTE=pamela0810;761337]Quite honestly, IF your wife is a stay at home mom, then this really is her job. So stating the obvious shouldn't be cause of a headache.[/QUOTE]

Cooking /cleaning/washing etc,etc..is not* necessarily a job of a stay at home* mom.Because if you are a stay at home mom then Taking care of a child is a full time responsibility so if you are doing all of the above cooking/cleaning/washing etc,etc... then you are actually not taking care of the child and leaving the child unattended.

QUOTE=pamela0810;761337]Took out all the jargon in between but what you're basically saying is that taking care of your child is a full time responsibility and it is your maid who is actually doing the job of being that child's mom while you're unavailable?[/QUOTE]

If people do decide and can afford to hire both maid and a nanny or just one to help them so that they can have time for themselves why not?I personally do know a lot of mothers who have maids and nanny and play an active part in the childs life while also having their own things to do ,it does not make the nanny the childs mom or take anything away from a mom.

QUOTE=pamela0810;761337]Don't mean to single you out (beause I'm quite sure that you are one of those stay at home Dubai moms)[/QUOTE]

I am not a stay at home mom  and also dont work 9 to 5... and am happy to have both a maid and a nanny to help me out so besides having a home life i can go about having and doing my own things too .they are paid good and treated well and i know that my children are safe with them. sometimes it does take a village to raise a child.

QUOTE=pamela0810;761337]As usual, it boils down to the expats moving to Dubai and getting so blinded by the money and flashy lifestyle thrown at them, that they find ways to justify pretty much everything that their conscience wouldn't otherwise allow.[/QUOTE]

I dont understand this kind of bashing its not wrong to have a wealthy lifestyle is it? some people are quite about it some people flash it and i am sure most of them dont have things thrown at them but earn their lifestyle. Because you see someone having and flashing a better lifestyle it does not take anything away from you or anyone else .

of course its a different topic all together if someone living this lifestyle crosses a lot of moral lines treating the help badly and then justifying pretty much everything that their conscience wouldn't otherwise then i am in agreement with you .

we could go back and forth (as you do seem to have a strong opinion about other people lifestyles and how they raise their children ) 
so how about we put it down to difference in opinion and to each their own way of living and raising their children how they seem fit .

so Back to the original post pay the maid/nanny a good salary and treat them well for taking care of your children and making your life a little easier.


----------



## Toon

zana said:


> I dont understand this kind of bashing its not wrong to have a wealthy lifestyle is it? some people are quite about it some people flash it and i am sure most of them dont have things thrown at them but earn their lifestyle. Because you see someone having and flashing a better lifestyle it does not take anything away from you or anyone else .


I think there's a lot of jealousy around...


----------



## Felixtoo2

Its hardly a wealthy lifestyle if one worries about paying peanuts for a maid.


----------



## kisywisy

i know this is an old(ish) thread, but read through it and i think it would take a hell of a lot of getting used to, having a maid.

my dad moved to the philippines before he died and had one. someone i know has set up a life there with his filipina girlfriend and their two kids. he has hired someone from his girlfriend's villiage as a live in maid and gives her a good life. i have met her and her kids and being a mother myself, my heart breaks for her not being able to raise her own kids (they are originally from cebu and now live in angeles). but i understand that her wage keeps food in their mouths and a roof (albeit a shanty) over their head.

i couldn't pay 600 a month. morally, i think it's wrong. if minimum wage is 600, i wouldn't pay less than 1500/2000. if i couldn't afford that, i wouldn't have a maid. i don't have one in the uk and i get on fine. well...i think my other half would say the house is a mess and i could do better!! lol 

they are giving up so much to get the best they can for their family, which anyone (any decent parent) would also do. to take advantage of their desperation is disgusting.

as others have said, they would be looking after your kids. do you really want someone who hates their job to be responsible for your kids' safety?? would they care enough to ensure they weren't climbing out windows/running out onto the road etc??

i watched the saudi slave video. awful


----------

